# HVAC - How Many Returns Vents?



## KRE (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello,

I am a conrtactor in Ga, I am fully renovating a house in atlanta. My HVAC contartor in installing 2 heat pumps for the house (3ton unit for the finished basement & 1st floor and also a 2 ton unit for the 2nd floor). I have to questions:
1. How many return vents should I have for each floor and what size?
2. Should I have a return in the Master Bedroom (15'x15')?
3. Should the Master Bedroom have 2 vents for the to adequately cool and heat the room?

Plese help I think the subcontractor is try to cut corners.

More details:
Basement - 3 rooms and a bathroom - 1000sq.ft
1st floor - foyer small family room (open to above), small living room, one small bedroom and bath, Kitchen and dining. - 1200sq.ft.
2nd floor - Jack and Jill bath, sitting area, and Master bedroomand bath, closet - 1200sq.ft


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the smart guys will post later, but your question doesn't have a simple answer. If you hired a competent HVAC guy, he took into account outside wall area, window size and orientation (to mention a few) to determine proper ventilation requirements and sizing of the heat pumps. How much of a GC are you? like a homeowner kind of person acting as GC for their own house or do you have a number of home builds under your belt?


----------



## BigJon3475 (Oct 15, 2007)

He needs to be going by ACCA Manual J, D and S if he is going to follow the Air Conditioning Contractors of America standards.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BigJon3475 said:


> He needs to be going by ACCA Manual J, D and S if he is going to follow the Air Conditioning Contractors of America standards.


Slick:thumbsup:


----------



## KRE (Nov 6, 2007)

I am a Investor that has renovated and sold a few houses and this is the the first highend home (400+) I will be renovating and I want to cover all my bases.


----------



## BigJon3475 (Oct 15, 2007)

KRE said:


> I am a Investor that has renovated and sold a few houses and this is the the first highend home (400+) I will be renovating and I want to cover all my bases.


There is some pretty complex math involved with knowing what size you actually need for the system, ducts and type of equipment you need. If they are going by exp. or a rule of thumb on how to size your equipment they aren't doing you any favors.


http://www.ashrae.org/education/page/1455#3
http://www.acca.org/


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

KRE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a conrtactor in Ga, I am fully renovating a house in atlanta. My HVAC contartor in installing 2 heat pumps for the house (3ton unit for the finished basement & 1st floor and also a 2 ton unit for the 2nd floor). I have to questions:
> 1. How many return vents should I have for each floor and what size?
> ...


 
Hope this helps.


----------

